# Am I missing something? Newsyslog issue



## manilaboy1vic (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, I am trying to get my Apache logs to rotate. Looks like the access log is rotating fine, but the error log is not.

Here is what I have configured:


```
root@yeaguy:/root # grep httpd /etc/newsyslog.conf 
/var/log/httpd-access.log               644  7     500  *     J   /var/run/httpd.pid 30
/var/log/httpd-error.log                644  7     300  *     J   /var/run/httpd.pid 30
root@yeaguy:/root #
```

As you can see, the error logs did not compress.


```
root@yeaguy:/root # newsyslog 
root@yeaguy:/root # ll /var/log/ | grep http
-rw-r--r--  1 root    wheel       599 Jul 13 08:57 httpd-access.log
-rw-r--r--  1 root    wheel     55246 Jul 13 08:57 httpd-access.log.0.bz2
-rw-r--r--  1 root    wheel     84692 Jul 13 09:02 httpd-error.log
root@yeaguy:/root #
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fonz (Jul 13, 2013)

What unit is the file size in when you do `ll`? The default is bytes, in which  case httpd-error.log simply hasn't grown large enough yet (you've set it to be rotated at 300 KB, while if the output you posted is indeed in bytes it's only 84 KB yet).


----------

